# SUM OLD PICS......



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HERES SUM PICS I SCANNED,(NO BABY D'S,120 OR 72 SPOKES, AND AT THIS TIME ,THIER WERE NO OTHER BIKES EXCEPT FOR HUFFY) THESE PICS ARE FROM THE EARLY '80S :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

hell yea :cheesy:


----------



## b00t3rY 18 (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SUM MORE..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

back to the root 
nice pics how old are they


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

OKAY ,THE FIRST ONE OF FIELD OF DREAMS WAS FROM '94, IPOSTED IT CAUSE IT WAS THE FIRST TO GET BIKE OF THE YEAR AT A LOWRIDER SHOW...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ALSO THAT YEAR A SANTANA TRIKE PLACED AT THE SAME SHOW, IT HAD A SCISSOR LIFT,AND SPINNING BOX,THE FRONT WAS LIFED TOO, ITS THE PIC ON THERIGHT OF FIELD OF DREAMS(WERE TRYING TO TAKE THAT ONE TO VEGAS TOO)


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the good ole days, i remember all that


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anymore?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THIS KID LATER GREW UP TO BE A LAY IT LOW MEMBER, HES PART OF THE FAMOUS DE ALBA FAMILY, HE WAS THE OWNER OF THE PURPLE 58 WAGON....GREG...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i remember having all those magazine from the early 90's, but i think my mom would throw them away


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's the same bike from Elite, with his brothers cars in the background, Suicide Revenge and i believe the purple truck was Purple Haze, cant remember


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's cool to see all these old pictures, brings back lots of memories.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

PICS FROM ONE OF THE MAGS IS FROM 94, THE REST ARE FROM THE EARLY 80S...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sorry 66wita6, don't mean to ruin your topic, but i was into this back then. here's another bike that was built around the early 90's, Gold Rush. this was years before any twisted parts came out


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 11 2005, 06:20 PM~3597335
> *here's the same bike from Elite, with his brothers cars in the background, Suicide Revenge and i believe the purple truck was Purple Haze, cant remember
> *


PUPLE HAZE BELONGED TO SUM WHITE GUY, HIS DADS OLD BOMB IS IN THE BACK GROUND "EL CORAZON"...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my bad


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: ITS COOL, AT LEAST SOME ONE ELSE IS POSTIN PICS TOO....


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 11 2005, 07:21 PM~3597343
> *it's cool to see all these old pictures, brings back lots of memories.
> *


HELL YEA! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is my 1st bike back around 1993 or 1994. twisted parts and 72 spoke rims were unheard of then, so were digital cameras, lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

puro 32 spoke at that time, i remember the 72 spoke rims coming out and thinking it would never get better than that


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AS ONE CAN SEE, NONE OF THESE LIL LOCOS HAD ANY STORES TO GO TO BUY "CUSTOM" PCS,KINDA LIKE THE UGLYIST BIKE , EVERYONE HAD THIER OWN CREATION WITH WHAT EVER TOOLS OR IMAGINATON, EVERY THING EVOLVES FROM SUMTHING...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yep


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

someone posted this and i saved it. probably from the late 80's or early 90's


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

for some reason i hadn't seen the bottom part :twak:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

i have couple old mags in my room maybe from 93-96 ill scan some later and if only i still had a pic of my bike from 95 which was my bro's had no fenders 36 regular bent forks a regular black seat primer frame and straight c/c bar that hit ground and 13" handlebars and it is my red bike surprised it is still with me


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 11 2005, 07:35 PM~3597445
> *someone posted this and i saved it.  probably from the late 80's or early 90's
> *


yea me :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i thought it was you just wasn't sure.

one of my favorite bikes back then was "unfair advantage" anyone remember that one, the gold and purple one


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ORALE, THE MORE THE BETTER,MINE WERE FROM THE EARLY 80'S, CAUSE BY 84 I WAS ALLREADY DRIVING...A 57 CHEVY NOMAD...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 11 2005, 06:43 PM~3597496
> *i thought it was you just wasn't sure.
> 
> one of my favorite bikes back then was "unfair advantage"  anyone remember that one, the gold and purple one
> *


I THINK I GOT THE POSTER ON MY GARAGE WALL.......


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

i was rollin 36 spokes dirty ass whitewalls with a 26 inch racing fork bent to the point when the pedals were about 1 inch off the ground most of the parts came off other bikes


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 11 2005, 08:45 PM~3597510
> *I THINK I GOT THE POSTER ON MY GARAGE WALL.......
> *


do you accept paypal or do you want a money order? just kidding. naw, i really liked that bike for some reason


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

bro, don't tease me like that  :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THIS IS WHAT I WENT THRU TO LOOK FOR THE OLD PICS....


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

kinda like the same forks as that pirate bikje


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

man, that's a lot of magazines


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Aug 11 2005, 07:01 PM~3597637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT F#$%KIN CLEAN..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i remember having the poster to that magazine


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

I ONLY HAVE LRM,Q-VO,ORLIES,FIRME,LOCOMPANY,AND STREETLOW, KINDA STOPED BUYING SCM CAUSE OF THE PRICE AND PICS OF CARS..I THINK I HAVE ALL OF LRM...EXCEPT FOR THE FIRST ONES...


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

some more from my mags


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

here is one still scaning mags


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT YEAR DID THIS PIC COME OUT OF....THIS BIKE STILL EXISTS,WE'ER TRYING TO CONVINCE HIM TO TAKE IT TO VEGAS...


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 11 2005, 09:25 PM~3597753
> *WHAT YEAR DID THIS PIC COME OUT OF....THIS BIKE STILL EXISTS,WE'ER TRYING TO CONVINCE HIM TO TAKE IT TO VEGAS...
> *


 i found the back issue form and the last issue was jul/aug 95 so some where around there


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

I KNOW I HAVE THAT MAG BUT DONT KNOW THE MONTH OR YEAR..WILL MAKE IT MORE EASIER TO FIND...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 11 2005, 11:25 PM~3597753
> *WHAT YEAR DID THIS PIC COME OUT OF....THIS BIKE STILL EXISTS,WE'ER TRYING TO CONVINCE HIM TO TAKE IT TO VEGAS...
> *



i dunno it doesnt say in the article.....it just says he made it cuz his other trike was stolen the mag was from 95 though


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

small seat


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I remember this bike.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TOO BAD YOU VATOS CAN'T SEE THE BOX SPINNING, WELL SEE WHAT HAPPENS AT VEGAS....


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

i got some hold on


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Orale Vatos this shit takes me back. Seeing these pics sure does make me feel old. It was like taking a strole down memory lane. I remember have some of those mags, sad to say my hefita was like noe's and throw them away. Thanks for posting these pics and keep them coming.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 07:44 AM~3602871
> * Orale Vatos this shit takes me back.  Seeing these pics sure does make me feel old.  It was like taking a strole down memory lane.  I remember have some of those mags, sad to say my hefita was like noe's and throw them away.  Thanks for posting these pics and keep them coming.
> *



same here man, i should have taken care of my magazines back then, i was in my early teens


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

80s


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

If someone wants to start scanning covers, I'll post them in the fotki page in my sig with the LRM covers. I got all LRBs, just not the time to scan.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

mine have no covers lol....i only hvae 2


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MINE STARTS AT '85 AND ON ,ALSO HAVE STREETLOW,LOCOMPANY,BLVD,AND ONE SCRAPE...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That shit brings back memories. I lost all my early LRB mags.    I will try and post some in a while.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

damm i feel like rolling 36 spkes again


----------



## TEQUILLA SUNRISE (Aug 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:COOL PIC. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Aug 13 2005, 10:17 AM~3610030
> *damm i feel like rolling 36 spkes again
> *


give me your 144's


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Anybody have pics of these bikes:

Felix Bike from Passion B.C. and Smile Now Cry Later? I cant find any online pics of them.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

the red bike looks nice from elite :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 13 2005, 09:34 AM~3610065
> *Anybody have pics of these bikes:
> 
> Felix Bike from Passion B.C. and Smile Now Cry Later? I cant find any online pics of them.
> *


MY SONS HAVE THE ISSUE WITH THE PASSIONS BIKE AND I THINK THAT LRM HAS A PIC OF THE SMILE NOW CRY LATER BIKE,DO HAPPENTO KNOW ABOUT WHAT YEAR IT WAS ? I'LL SEE TOMORROW


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

yo 66wita6 you got march or may 98' lrm? it has a blue 64 on the cover


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

OK, JUST CAUSE THE OLE LADY AINT HERE,AND I GOT OFF THE C.W.P A COUPLE OF HRS AGO....WAIT A LITTLE...YEA ,I GOT IT... IS IT THIS ONE(LET ME SCAN IT)...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HMMMM


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHATS SPECIAL BOUT THIS ONE?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

New Meixco damn it dont pass here any more


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

New Mexico damn it dont pass here any more


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 13 2005, 11:07 PM~3613436
> *WHATS SPECIAL BOUT THIS ONE?
> *


i think he's in that issue


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 13 2005, 10:07 PM~3613436
> *WHATS SPECIAL BOUT THIS ONE?
> *


im in there look in the back holding a azteca plauqe :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 13 2005, 10:53 PM~3613493
> *i think he's in that issue
> *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

OR THIS...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

stop teasing me dude, hahaha


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AT A CAR SHOW ,  ,WHERE IN THE MAG...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's a lack and white photo, i seen it before


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 13 2005, 11:01 PM~3613519
> *AT A CAR SHOW ,  ,WHERE IN THE MAG...
> *


at the end it is black & white


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AT A SHOW, WHICH PART OF THE STATES...


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

at a Chicago show world of wheels


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

illinois i guess :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

yep


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

I HAVE A COUPLE OF THOSE MAG....SHIT...IVE HEARD A LOT OF GOOD THINGS ABOUT THAT "LIMITS" BIKE BUT FINALLY I SEE IT....IT A BAD ASS OLD SKOOL BIKE....HOPEFULLY VEGAS THIS YEAR.. :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

...


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

hell yea :cheesy: that was my first show too, did not win anything but i did not give a damn I got in lrm, thanks 66wita6 for posting that pic :biggrin: my ex stole mine


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 13 2005, 10:13 PM~3613107
> *MY SONS HAVE THE ISSUE WITH THE PASSIONS BIKE AND I THINK THAT LRM HAS A PIC OF THE SMILE NOW CRY LATER BIKE,DO HAPPENTO KNOW ABOUT WHAT YEAR IT WAS ? I'LL SEE TOMORROW
> *


Passion's Felix bike: LRB Summer 94'

Smile now cry later: 8th LRB that came out

Thanks


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YEA ,I KNOW THE FEELING BOUT BEING IN THE MAG,CAUSE ITS ONLY WORLD WIDE THAT YOUR PIC IS SHOWN, MY FIRST PIC WAS IN A PHOAROHS CAR SHO WERE MY RIDE GOT 1ST IN O.G 60'S(BEFORE I PUT THE LIFTS AND PINSTRIPPING)PLUS I WAS ABOUT 3 MONTHS INTO THE CLUB,THE SAME CLUB WERE THEY PUT ME AS VICE PREZ ABOUT THREE MONTHS AGO uffin:SANTANA C.C


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MY BAD ,THE SHO WAS 3 YEARS AGO....


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 13 2005, 11:31 PM~3613661
> *YEA ,I KNOW THE FEELING BOUT BEING IN THE MAG,CAUSE ITS ONLY WORLD WIDE THAT YOUR PIC IS SHOWN, MY FIRST PIC WAS IN A PHOAROHS CAR SHO WERE MY RIDE GOT 1ST IN O.G 60'S(BEFORE I PUT THE LIFTS AND PINSTRIPPING)PLUS I WAS ABOUT 3 MONTHS INTO THE CLUB,WERE THEY PUT ME AS VICE PREZ ABOUT THREE MONTHS AGO uffin:
> *


hell yea, post it up :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

I'LL TRY TOMORROW, LADY ALLREADY BUT HER SUBRBAN IN FRONT OF MY OFFICE(MY GARAGE :uh: )


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

THE HELLRAISER


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THOSE FORKS LOOK TIGHT,WHAT YEAR WAS THAT?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

RATHER NOT.....BUT HERE IT GOES...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THE SECOND PIC WAS FROM THE SAME ISSUE,JUST IT WAS A R.O TOY DRIVE......


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MY SON AND THE PREZ FROM THE BIKE CLUB GOT IN THE LRM BIKE MAG TOO.....


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 22 2005, 08:07 PM~3672611
> *THOSE FORKS LOOK TIGHT,WHAT YEAR WAS THAT?
> *


I have no idea..


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

TIGHT....


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 11 2005, 09:02 PM~3597639
> *THIS IS WHAT I WENT THRU TO LOOK FOR THE OLD PICS....
> *



can pm some pics of penthouse


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 22 2005, 07:17 PM~3672668
> *MY SON AND THE PREZ FROM THE BIKE CLUB GOT IN THE LRM BIKE MAG TOO.....
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ORALE, THIS PIC GOES OUT TO lalove,AS REQUESTED, AYE TE VA HOMIE......


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

thats nice


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I remember all those pics as well. Thats when to me Lowrider mag was comitted to showcasing nice rides, and Lowrider bikes that actually look like Lowrider bikes. Times have changed, so has the mag, which I dont really buy anymore! To much of the same cars, or advertisments....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

never seen that bike, very nice


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

thats the bike that did it for me man fuck i fell i love with bike after that


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice bike 
unike 
zapata looks bad


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 05:24 AM~3597362
> *sorry 66wita6, don't mean to ruin your topic, but i was into this back then.  here's another bike that was built around the early 90's, Gold Rush.  this was years before any twisted parts came out
> *


Yup Gold Rush sits in the Smithsonian (spelling?) Museum


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey 66wita6 hey this a picture of the bike that i was asking about but i was wondering if you have this bike in any of youre magazines and if so canyou post it up thanks you


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 28 2005, 12:18 PM~3708029
> *hey 66wita6 hey this a picture of the bike that i was asking about but i was wondering if you have this bike in any of youre magazines and if so canyou post it up thanks you
> *


 hope fully this worked but its the picture on the file thing sorry


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

If anyone's interested I'm selling a bunch of older LRMs, 90s, 80s, 70s

I'm beat for today, but there's more oldies being listed tomorrow.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpoppadiazQQhtZ-1


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

COUPLE OF MORE PICS FROM LA SUPER SHOW FROM BACK IN THE DAY...


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Real dope!


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 13 2005, 11:16 PM~3613586
> *...
> *


hehehe


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

"no need for jealousy" how does that thing not tip over.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT DO YOU MEAN, "TIP OVER"?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Oldies but goodies.

Woody








Nacho Born Killer








Pearl Essence








Wicked








I Ride in the Clouds








Fear No Evil








Knight Quest II









:biggrin:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Oct 8 2005, 03:42 AM~3963558
> *
> I Ride in the Clouds
> 
> ...


DANG! That's clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR_Ouija (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Oct 8 2005, 01:39 AM~3964908
> *DANG! That's clean! :thumbsup:
> *


 Fa' Sho' :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 2 2005, 10:25 AM~3926995
> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN, "TIP OVER"?
> *


Has like the biggest tallest box ever in the back so if there is no weight in the front i wouldnt be suprised if the box started tippin back and the whole bike flipped back. :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/1061/sg...owriderbike.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/1061/sg...riderbikeii.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/1061/sg...riderbikeiv.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/1061/sg...owriderbike.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/1061/sg...iderbikeiii.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/1061/sanb/alladinbike.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/1061/sanb/bike20.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/1061/sanb/lemonture.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/1061/sanb/trike21.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

had to bring it back


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

wow, the hulk bike is old as fuc. I think that was the first lrb mag I had.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I am proud to say that my bike was built during this era of clean custom lowrider bikes. I guess thats why some people say my bike has an old school look to it. this was the glory days of lowrider bikes, schwinnbad was actually an inspiration for my bike. and I still think that feild of dreams is one of the nicest lowrider bikes ever built.


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

ANYBODY GOT A PIC OF ARGETINA PRIDE THAT HERNAN OWNED THANKS


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i love like this bike because its simple and clean but still custom


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

that bike was ahead of its time. look at the chain guard, the handlebars, and the twisted kickstand, even the tires are custom. very nice.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 13 2006, 09:01 PM~5962128
> *i love like this bike because its simple and clean but still custom
> 
> 
> ...


that bike right there did it for me i had this lrm with it and i had looking through it and i saw it and thats when i said i want a lowrider bike and at that point i didnt understand anything about lowrider bikes but couple of friends at school explaind to me a lil bit and bam i bought a used one from a buddy and now iam still loveing this damn bikes and this was in 2000 :0


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

clean as hell


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

damnit, I see all these bikes with the square headlights and I wish I still had mine. I had about 5 of those damn things back in the day. back then it was cooler to have a bullet light.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

anyone got pics of gold rush?
i wish i still had that magazine


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Aug 13 2006, 11:15 PM~5962215
> *anyone got pics of gold rush?
> i wish i still had that magazine
> *



:cheesy: ebay


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh mane! who do I have to talk to, to get some O.G. forks (MONEY N HAND)


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 13 2006, 09:17 PM~5962232
> *:cheesy:    ebay
> *


yeah i check in every now and then, i'll see it for sale sooner or later


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 13 2006, 09:01 PM~5962128
> *i love like this bike because its simple and clean but still custom
> 
> 
> ...


I couldnt stand how this bike was in LRM and LRB. Its boring. Its nice and all but the parts are kinda plain. 36 spoke rims? Its got the same cookie cutter design for the rear skirt that millions of peolpe do.


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 12 2005, 03:59 AM~3597623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got more pics of "The Riddler"? (upper right part of the pic)
I remember it being featured in LRM (even LRB?) but can't find that issue.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Aug 13 2006, 11:33 PM~5962354
> *got more pics of "The Riddler"? (upper right part of the pic)
> I remember it being featured in LRM (even LRB?) but can't find that issue.
> *



:biggrin: i was just about to ask the same thing


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 11:32 PM~5962343
> *I couldnt stand how this bike was in LRM and LRB. Its boring. Its nice and all but the parts are kinda plain. 36 spoke rims? Its got the same cookie cutter design for the rear skirt that millions of peolpe do.
> *



are you trying to be funny :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 10:32 PM~5962343
> *I couldnt stand how this bike was in LRM and LRB. Its boring. Its nice and all but the parts are kinda plain. 36 spoke rims? Its got the same cookie cutter design for the rear skirt that millions of peolpe do.
> *


obviously your not looking at the details on this bike are you?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest+Aug 13 2006, 09:36 PM~5962377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets talk about this bike. Ok, the paint is nice. There is a nice effect around the murals where the paint gets thicker with crosshatch. I cant really see it too good in that pic but i know its there. The chrome and gold plating was done well. The seat was done well. 


The murals dont look anything like Zapata or Pancho Villa. They look like two Mexican bums the police cought out on the street. The parts dont do anything for me. Its the same twist with wing design that everyone does. The other parts like the sissy bar and the handlebars are interesting but there not all that. Have you noticed that no one else has made any custom parts like that since that bike came out? Do you know why? Let me tell you, No one else likes them. 36 spoke rims? Why? Again the same cookie cutter design. The same frame that milliions of people have. Nothing spectacualr about that. Nothing memerable about it. If anything, it says that the guy who made the frame was lazy and just put that out. No real effort was made or no real thought went into the design of the frame. I always cringe when I saw that bike in the mags. Its not a horrable bike but its not for me. Sorry.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

you got to look at the details the bike is basic and custom at the same thime

and the rims i think he was going for a old school look


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 13 2006, 10:00 PM~5962481
> *you got to look at the details the bike is basic and custom at the same thime
> 
> and the rims i think he was going for a old school look
> *


Help me out bro. What am I missing?


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i like 36 spoke crosslaced wheels


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

just because no one followed his style of parts doesnt mean its not a good bike

like your worst nightmare no none followed his style of parts either


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its an alright biike. If I saw it at a show, I would turn the other way.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Please, can someone scan a pic of claim jumper? Its the first LRB cover bike.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i love this topic.  


POST MORE PICS!


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

DAMNN HOMIE THOS BIKE ARE FUCKEN BAD


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 09:32 PM~5962343
> *I couldnt stand how this bike was in LRM and LRB. Its boring. Its nice and all but the parts are kinda plain. 36 spoke rims? Its got the same cookie cutter design for the rear skirt that millions of peolpe do.
> *


FOR THE ERA THAT THAT BIKE WAS MADE,IT WAS PRETTY"OFF THE WALL"WITH THE CUSTOM MADE PARTS IT HAD,I THINK BACK THEN ,NOT MUCH PEOPLES WERE INTO THE BABY DAYTONS YET,IF I COULD ,I'D PUT THOSE 36 SPOKE RIMS ON ANY BIKE THAT I'D HELP CREATE(BEING THAT THIER ORIGINAL SCHWINN ONE THOUGH).......MIS DOS CENTAVOS :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Any more pictures?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HERES HOW SANTANA DID IT BACK IN THE DAY........


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THIS ONE WAS UNDER WRAPS,SOON AS THE BIKE PREZ GETS IT BACK,IT'LL BE BROUGHT BACK TO LIFE......








uffin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 18 2006, 03:43 PM~6396076
> *THIS ONE WAS UNDER WRAPS,SOON AS THE BIKE PREZ GETS IT BACK,IT'LL BE BROUGHT BACK TO LIFE......
> 
> 
> ...


WAT CLASS IS THIS IN


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 19 2006, 01:44 AM~6396086
> *WAT CLASS IS THIS IN
> *


I'd say Mild Trike


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

my girls uncle (uncle in law) is the one who did the body work on the riddler i always liked that bike


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

the owner of the riddler ownes a bike that is rediculously ugly now it was at last years lg fresno show took home all the trophys and didnt have half of the things it took awards home for


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 18 2006, 06:00 PM~6396841
> *the owner of the riddler ownes a bike that is rediculously ugly now it was at last years lg fresno show took home all the trophys and didnt have half of the things it took awards home for
> *


i dont think this is a true statment the owner of RIDDLER lives in PASADENA CA.....i know him personally in fact i was just there last month....i think i know what bike your talking about though


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

OK I GUESS I WAS WRONG BUT ANYWAYS HE DID DO THE RIDDLERS BIKE AND ONTOP OF THAT THE OTHER BIKE TOO


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 18 2006, 07:18 PM~6397284
> *OK I GUESS I WAS WRONG BUT ANYWAYS HE DID DO THE RIDDLERS BIKE AND ONTOP OF THAT THE OTHER BIKE TOO
> *


that other bike took best upholstery and it dosent even have any, it also won best engraving over raider sequal and lil heart breaker two very engraved bikes :uh:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I KNOW THATS WHY LG SHOWS SUCK DONKEY DICK


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ANYONE NOTICE THE VOGUE TIRES ON THE LOONEY CRUISER BIKE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 12 2005, 05:07 AM~3597223
> *OKAY ,THE FIRST ONE OF FIELD OF DREAMS WAS FROM '94, IPOSTED IT CAUSE IT WAS THE FIRST TO GET BIKE OF THE YEAR AT A LOWRIDER SHOW...
> *



Whatever happened to that kid? He busted out hard that year to take the title and then was never seen again 

I remember in the video he said it cost $3K to build that bike. I can see $3K in that bike back then, maybe even the same nowadays too :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER PERSON I KNOW BUSTING OUT AND THEN DISAPEARING, NO NAMES , GOTTA PLAY NICE IN HERE LOL


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 20 2006, 09:20 AM~6407379
> *Whatever happened to that kid?  He busted out hard that year to take the title and then was never seen again
> 
> I remember in the video he said it cost $3K to build that bike.  I can see $3K in that bike back then, maybe even the same nowadays too :thumbsup:
> *


yeah, custom made parts were rare back then, he had mostly all re-plated og parts, most expensive thing on that bike had to be the frame, paint, and murals


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 20 2006, 01:12 PM~6409211
> *SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER PERSON I KNOW BUSTING OUT AND THEN DISAPEARING, NO NAMES , GOTTA PLAY NICE IN HERE LOL
> *


WHO


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 20 2006, 08:20 AM~6407379
> *Whatever happened to that kid?  He busted out hard that year to take the title and then was never seen again
> 
> I remember in the video he said it cost $3K to build that bike.  I can see $3K in that bike back then, maybe even the same nowadays too :thumbsup:
> *



he is still around he is from right here in oxnard thats right the first bike of the year was from the 805


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 20 2006, 04:10 PM~6410389
> *he is still around he is from right here in oxnard thats right the first bike of the year was from the 805
> *


PICS :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HERES SUM THAT I FOUND,DON'T KNOW IF I'VE ALLREADY POSTED THEM YET......


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THE PRE "BABY DAYTON" ERA......


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: greeat topic!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

about every old issue of LRM had a few bikes pictured and sometimes a feature! Buy some and check it out! :cheesy:

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpoppadiazQQhtZ-1


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 13 2005, 11:59 PM~3613513
> *OR THIS...
> *


i love this bike, was always one of my favorites :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 13 2006, 10:58 PM~5962111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


another bike i was in lust with :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 13 2006, 08:43 PM~5962020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brainchopper (Jul 5, 2005)

Here's my first show bike just after it was put together for the first time, January 1975. People thought I was crazy to make a bike with a stock length fork on it. All the other bikes shown at car shows in 1975 were choppers, with long front ends! This bike looked out of place at the time. I wanted a bike that looked like the early kustom bikes made in the mid 1960's! I tried to get 2 foot tall ape hangers for it, but couldn't find any, so I settled on the 12 inch Z bars you see. 

The rear wheel is a Motomag"1" that I bought by mail order from BMX products in Simi Valley California. The frame is from a 1966 Stingray. Seat is a Schwinn "MantaRay" I bought brand new at a dealership. The forks are Krate forks that I bought new from a Schwinn dealership in Florida. You could still buy every single Krate part new at Schwinn dealers at the time! The good old days!

January 1975










Me and the bike in February 1975 at the "Cycle 75" bike show. I was 15 years old!











The bike in 1978, now with extended Krate forks. At the "SpeedSport 78" car show. 











The bike as it is today, with all its original parts from 1975. 32 years old! The paint is flaking off, and the show chrome is all worn out! I never should have used chrome polish on it in the early years! I know better now! I'm glad I kept all the original parts to keep it a true vintage original ! 










Brainchopper


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brainchopper_@Mar 24 2007, 07:49 PM~7544967
> *Here's my first show bike just after it was put together for the first time, January 1975. People thought I was crazy to make a bike with a stock length fork on it. All the other bikes shown at car shows in 1975 were choppers, with long front ends! This bike looked out of place at the time. I wanted a bike that looked like the early kustom bikes made in the mid 1960's! I tried to get 2 foot tall ape hangers for it, but couldn't find any, so I settled on the 12 inch Z bars you see.
> 
> The rear wheel is a Motomag"1" that I bought by mail order from BMX products in Simi Valley California. The frame is from a 1966 Stingray. Seat is a Schwinn "MantaRay" I bought brand new at a dealership. The forks are Krate forks that I bought new from a Schwinn dealership in Florida. You could still buy every single Krate part new at Schwinn dealers at the time! The good old days!
> ...



i must say bro i do like this bike especially with the extended fork


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

more


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

no pics of ET, CLAIM JUMPER, CHAIN TO LOVE, BLUE ENVY. CLAIM JUMPER sold to japan , hope they didnt change a thing. I love every part on that bike, all OG SCHWINN


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Man!!! I have a shit load of old lrb and lrm pics of bikes. I'll post up some pics too. I just found the first issue of lrb at my parents house,brand new. I.m glad you're putting up those photos. They are making me relive my childhood.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## mike acosta (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 11 2005, 08:24 PM~3597368
> *PUPLE HAZE BELONGED TO SUM WHITE GUY, HIS DADS OLD BOMB IS IN THE BACK GROUND "EL CORAZON"...
> *


didn't get a chance to read the newest comments on this topic, but i was from elite from '95 to 2002. PURPLE HAZE belonged to SHAWN DEMPSEY, and GREG DEALBA'S latin active bike. in the background is MARIO DE ALBA SR'S EL CORAZON '51


----------



## mike acosta (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 13 2005, 09:49 AM~3609825
> *MINE STARTS AT '85 AND ON  ,ALSO HAVE STREETLOW,LOCOMPANY,BLVD,AND ONE SCRAPE...
> *



hey do you have ORLIES LOWRIDING magazine that had a layout of a dark purple 60 impala "hypnotized"? and another that has show coverage of southgate car show, about 8 pages of it in color, i'd say around 2000. i was the photographer for both of those articles and i had my copies stolen with my portfolio. i'll pay you top dollar if you have them PLEASE, IT'S THE ONLY THING I HAVE LEFT THAT SHOWS I SHOT FOR A MAG :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

My cheap ass hasn't bought a scanner yet. But 'till then here is just a hand full of lrb mags that I saved. I always knew that mag would not last. So I tried to save as many as possible. I also found some lrm mags from 1984 for .25 cents a copy.
















I tried to buil my bike old school style but it still has 144 spokes. Im going to get some 36.


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

fuck! i love og bike! i love tha styles tha had back than!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NICE TO SEE OTHER JENTE APRECIATE THESE MAGS ASWELL....


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

yea im only 17 but i love em!........i got books ta 1998 but dats all i wish i had older ones! :biggrin:


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Here are some pics of my bikes. 1991-1995
























I built this "16 bike in '96 and found it in my parent's garage (I have a shit load of cool stuff at their house). I could not believe how complete it was. It has since been sold and is supposedly being turned into a radical.


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

I used to dream about the day I could be in Santana, Elite, Sweet Colors, or Passion bike club. I appreciate new bikes but the 1990's were clean as hell.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 I AGREE


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Aug 9 2007, 09:49 PM~8517297
> *I used to dream about the day I could be in Santana, Elite, Sweet Colors, or Passion bike club. I appreciate new bikes but the 1990's were clean as hell.
> *


well y dnt iu still try n get in one of those clubs?make a old skoo bike! Dat wld b sick!


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Do you guys know about the rat rod scene? Hot rods got too high tech. Then people snapped and realized that it was not to much fun to build a hot rod you can't drive. Right then people started building rat rods that look o.g as they did in the 40's,50's,60's and so on. The rat rods are not as shinny and high tech. That is what I want from my bike. If anybody knows the whereabouts of bikes that were in magazines let me know. I want to know what happened to them.


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

yea rat rods r koo....i lyk how those flat paint jobs b lookin!


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

This is the same as the blue bike as the one with no forks.








I want to build a replica of claim jumper with this bike. That's the only reason I have not messed with it. If anybody knows Danny Galvez hit me up. I want him to know.


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 11 2005, 08:50 PM~3597887
> *I remember this bike.
> 
> 
> ...


dose any body have pics of this trikes set up :0  ???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i love the box on this bike


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GANGSTA BOOGIE WAS MADE TO SORTA LOOK LIKE "TO THE LIMIT "LIKE IT WAS BACK IN THE DAY,JUST TWISTED IT A LITLE BIT MORE,BTW, TO THE LIMIT STILL EXISTS,ALSO A COUPLE FROM THE PREZ OF THE CAR SIDE,HE WAS IN THE BIKE CLUB FIRST,THEN CAR, AS SEEN IN THESE PICS,THIS IS HOW "WE DO IT",NO RADICAL,SIMPLY STOCK,STREET,OR SEMI,LIKE THE ONES FROM THE PAST,IT'LL CONTINUE TO THE FUTURE.....















:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Aug 9 2007, 09:25 PM~8517042
> *My cheap ass hasn't bought a scanner yet. But 'till then here is just a hand full of lrb mags that I saved. I always knew that mag would not last. So I tried to save as many as possible. I also found some lrm mags from 1984 for .25 cents a copy.
> 
> 
> ...



post a closer pic of that green bike


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 11 2005, 07:55 PM~3597148
> * HERES SUM PICS I SCANNED,(NO BABY D'S,120 OR 72 SPOKES, AND AT THIS TIME ,THIER WERE NO OTHER BIKES EXCEPT FOR HUFFY) THESE PICS ARE FROM THE EARLY '80S :biggrin:
> *


i love these types of bikes


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 25 2005, 08:39 PM~3693894
> *ORALE, THIS PIC GOES OUT TO lalove,AS REQUESTED, AYE TE VA HOMIE......
> *


WHAT A BEAUTY


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 11 2005, 07:11 PM~3597255
> *ALSO THAT YEAR A SANTANA TRIKE PLACED AT THE SAME SHOW, IT HAD A SCISSOR LIFT,AND SPINNING BOX,THE FRONT WAS LIFED TOO, ITS THE PIC ON THERIGHT OF FIELD OF DREAMS(WERE TRYING TO TAKE THAT ONE TO VEGAS TOO)
> *



this is the coverage lowrider should still have.this is some of the best coverage and the quate says it all


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

[/quote]

THIS BIKE IS FROM IMPERIAL VALLEY,THE MURALS WERE PAINTED BY SANDRO HERE IN MEXICALI MEXICO


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Aug 13 2006, 10:33 PM~5962354
> *got more pics of "The Riddler"? (upper right part of the pic)
> I remember it being featured in LRM (even LRB?) but can't find that issue.
> *



that bike is still around


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 31 2007, 12:24 AM~9570836
> *that bike is still around
> *


i dont think so but i could be wrong


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 31 2007, 12:31 AM~9570867
> *i dont think so but i could be wrong
> *


yeah its my homies  but its a radical now :0 i was just looking at the old parts that were on it


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Aug 9 2007, 08:56 PM~8517358
> *Do you guys know about the rat rod scene? Hot rods got too high tech. Then people snapped and realized that it was not to much fun to build a hot rod you can't drive. Right then people started building rat rods that look o.g as they did in the 40's,50's,60's and so on. The rat rods are not as shinny and high tech. That is what I want from my bike. If anybody knows the whereabouts of bikes that were in magazines let me know. I want to know what happened to them.
> *


man, rat rods aint nothin new...they been around but majority of the rod shows were too fucken prissy to let them in to their shows...kinda like if someone were to pull up in a primered impala to a lowrider show, they more than likely not let it in there as well...but thanks to the whole new notoriaty that rat rods get on tv shows that showcase builders like jimmy shine, they get a new respect....however, me n my buddies that been messin with primer n pinstripes for years always made sure to make our presence felt at those 'high buck' rod shows too...just like when i roll my black primed pinstriped n rusted out 52 schwinn bitch-bruiser to lowrider shows... :biggrin: now that i got way off the subject, im with ya all the way with bringing back the old skool look to bikes!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HELL YEA,100% SHOW WORTHY AND RIDEABLE :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

RIDE WITH FUNKMASTERFLEX LOWRIDER BICYCLES


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Some throw back pics!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 31 2007, 10:23 AM~9572184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got that video on the internet


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

does anbody have pictures of the candy pink trike that elite b.c had the latin active but after it got done with murals i think they called it latin active ll


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 31 2007, 09:24 AM~9572194
> *Some throw back pics!!!
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of bouth please


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

another old school topic


----------



## nenothenacrious (Jun 25, 2008)

damn those some badass bikes


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

old school bike from mexicali :biggrin: 25 years old murals


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

no more pics :tears: :tears:


----------



## MaLosix6 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just came across this thread and noticed my old trike on the first page (no need for jealousy), so i am bringing the thread back up because now i am gonna build a bike for my son.....Stay tuned! :thumbsup:


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2008)

uffin:


----------

